# next group buy?



## endacoz (Aug 22, 2014)

just wondering when the next group buy will be


----------



## Monty (Aug 22, 2014)

endacoz said:


> just wondering when the next group buy will be


When someone steps up and volunteers to run one. You volunteering ?:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Dalepenkala (Aug 25, 2014)

endacoz said:


> just wondering when the next group buy will be



I'm not 100% sure when but I will be doing another GB for imperials & jr emps. I don't know how many will be interested but I will post when I'm ready to do it. I will need to clear it with Mannie and Jeff.


----------

